# Meklē produktu? >  Kur nopirkt Li-jonu akumulatorus

## Texx

Pavecam Dell laptopam baterija nobeigusies. Tur iekšā ir Sony US18650GR cilindriskas formas 65x20 mm 3.7V 2200 mAh. Tepat uz vietas nevar tādus kaut kur nopirkt? Vai aizvietotājus. Kādreiz dzirdēju, ka esot kantori, kas remontējot laptopa baterijas. Varbūt ziniet numuru? Vai vispār ir jēga mainīt tos elementus, inetā lasīju, ka it ka baterijas loģikā esot atmiņas mikrene, kas ierakstot uzlādes/izlādes ciklus un bez pārprogrammēšanas tāpat nekas var nedarboties. Ir idejas?   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tur tiesam ir kaut kada viltiga mikrene. Neiesaku cakareties un mainit pasus ripulus. Galu gala rezultats bus tikai sliktaks un dargaks. Labak paskaties ebay.com un noperc no kiniesiem jaunu bateriju par kadiem 50eur ar visu sipingu.
beefs

----------


## Texx

Ok būs jāpaskatās arī eBay. Vispār jau sporta pēc gribētos izmēģināt pamainīt. Bet laikam jāpaskatās, kas izdevīgāk.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tu uztaisi eksperimentu. Izrave ara ieksas un paskaties, vai lade. Tev vajag turet 3v limeni uz katru cell un tad skaties, vai kompis lade vai nelade tavu virtualo bateriju.
Beefs




> Ok būs jāpaskatās arī eBay. Vispār jau sporta pēc gribētos izmēģināt pamainīt. Bet laikam jāpaskatās, kas izdevīgāk.

----------


## karloslv

labāk toč dabūt jaunu bateriju, bet veco vēl var eleganti izmantot dažādām konstrukcijām, jo parasti nomirst tikai dažas celles, bet pārējās ir izmantojamas.

----------


## guguce

http://www.lemona.lv/index.php?page=gro ... 2&c_id=123

----------


## defs

Vai ta nevar sakombinēt no NiMH?Vispār nekas nav jāsūtā,veilkalos pakaļ sviež,sak-vienu nenopirksi,jo komplektā divas jāņem.

----------


## Texx

Nedomāju, ka tur var sakombinēt, jo vajadzīgi ir Litija jonu, tiem atšķiras lādēšanas algoritms. Sūtīšu laikam no Ebay visu bateriju jaunu. Pēc tam varēšu atdot tos elementus, ja kādam vajadzēs. No tiem 8 gb kādam vēl vajadzētu būt derīgam.

----------

